# Shortage of Anaesthetic Gas



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

https://www.bva.co.uk/news-campaigns-and-policy/newsroom/news-releases/shortage-of-isoflurane/

Not sure if this is in the right section, but my vet reckons they have a ''bit of a backlog''.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

We're mostly caught up again now, but it's been a rocky month.


----------

